# Tomorrow 7/30 Freeport



## JRB66 (Oct 22, 2012)

Possibly looking for two more to make a quick trip to about 60 miles out of Surfside. Buddy boating with another CC leaving about 6:30.

I have a 24' Hydra-Sports Vector with newer twin four strokes. Unless my work schedule changes drastically I will plan leave the docks at surfside around 6:30 am.

PM me 

Thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## jstein2015 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey me and my son would love to go and are more than willing to split gas my phone number is 713-825-4867.


----------

